# Shvedov - Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom



## Ukko

I was attracted to this recording by reason of its subject - The Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom - and my appreciation for Rachmaninov's music by that name. Konstantin Nikolaevich Shvedov (1886-1954) is somewhat less famous, as is his Liturgy. Near as I can tell it was composed in 1935, and received its 'world premiere' in San Francisco in 1993. The politico-religious situation in Russia in the interim may have influenced the delay.

The music is quite beautiful, at least in this recording. It was made following the premiere by the same forces, the Slavyanka Chorus. The name and the group have an interesting history - which I will give you the joy of learning for yourself.

http://www.amazon.com/Liturgy-St-Jo...e=UTF8&qid=1395499933&sr=1-2&keywords=Shvedov

If the link is of no interest to you, here at least is the CD cover:









The recording venue sounds pretty much ideal, and the chorus is both accomplished and possessed of excellent voices.

The same forces recorded the music later for Dorian. That recording appears to be still available used, though the company is defunct.

My copy of the recording is a Harmonia Mundi tape cassette. The documentation is more thorough than that I am passing on here, but still skimpy. Perhaps our resident Russian-Composer-Nut has more details?


----------



## cjvinthechair

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL57C5047244C38442

It's all on this playlist at You Tube - beautiful indeed !


----------



## cjvinthechair

Mr. Ukko - since the theme of 'Liturgy of St. John' seems to appeal, here's another composer's take on it: Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov





. Certainly appeals to me !


----------



## science

I love the traditional Orthodox music so much that it's hard for me to enjoy the Westernized versions of it - even Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff, while I listen I keep feeling, "Yeah, but it's soooooooo much better the other way!" 

Still, I should try to appreciate this stuff better. Thank you for making me aware of this work!


----------



## hpowders

Would this CD include "Saint" rolleyes John Chrysostom's "Eight Homilies Against the Jews" of 387?

Or would this be found on a supplementary CD?

I pride myself in being a completist.


----------



## Ukko

hpowders said:


> Would this CD include "Saint" rolleyes John Chrysostom's "Eight Homilies Against the Jews" of 387?
> 
> Or would this be found on a supplementary CD?
> 
> I pride myself in being a completist.


Not on my cassette tape. Um, are these 'homilies' sung? Can't feature that. Can you imagine the salient bits of the forger's journal in Eco's "The Prague Cemetery" being set to music? Can't feature that either.


----------

